# Traveling to Hong kong and Wing chun



## zy- (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi!
First post here but I have been a lurker for a long time.

I'm planning to travel to HK for a couple of months to explore Wing Chun(or any spelling you prefer), I figure some of you guys might already done this kind of trip and have experience you could share.

How does the different Sifu's usually respond to people from different lineages popping up, is this insulting in any way or taken as a challenge? Did you arrange the meeting first?

As I'm also looking into expenses, did most of the Sifus want payment even if you only was there for one class, and was the Sifu keen to touch hands with you, which would of course be the best experience.

And not Wing Chun related, but around what was roughly the daily living cost on HK. From What I read it could basically be really cheap(like $150HK excluding hostel/hotel room) or really expensive depending on you choices.

I guess what I'm really asking is if anyone could share their stories and experiences traveling to HK to explore/practice Wing Chun.
Your answers would be very appreciated!


----------



## hunt1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Advice- before you go determine what sifus you want to visit. Then contact them and be very clear on what you want to do and your background. You want to visit, take a class, spend a week with them all day everyday.


 Getting things clear ahead of time will make you visit much more enjoyable and productive. Also be honest with yourself as to what type of person you are. Many need to make an effort to check ego at the door and not challenge folks during chi sao. You will learn more if you go with the flow.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you have someone who can make introductions for you?  Often, from what I've heard, you really need an introduction to get in the door.


----------



## bully (Jan 27, 2012)

I emailed WKL organisation and they replied and were happy for me to train. They just said to contact them before I got there.

We stayed at the Mirador Mansions....not as bad as the ChunKing but nearly lol....I think Kamon guy stayed there lol.

Simon Lau had classes in Mirador Mansions and I went to have a chat with the rep who was there, she said just turn up and train and gave me the timetable...

[SIZE=+1]*Schedule of WING CHUN Classes*[/SIZE]
Wed and Fri, 19:00 - 21:00, Adult class
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Taught by sifu Chan Wai Hong*
Sat and Mon, 20:00 - 22:00, Adult class
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Taught by sifu Lau Hon Lam*
Tue and Thu, 17:30 - 19:30, Adult class 
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Tue and Thu, 19:00 - 22:00, Adult class 
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sat, 11:00 - 13:00, Adult class 
Address: Unit A, 5/F Alpha House, 27 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sat, 14:00 - 16:00, Adult class 
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sat, 14:00 - 15:30, Children and Teenager junior class 
Address: Unit A, 5/F Alpha House, 27 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sun, 10:00 - 11:30, Adult, children, parent and kids class 
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sun, 11:00 - 12:30, Adult, children, parent and kids class 
Address: Unit A, 5/F Alpha House, 27 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
Sun, 14:00 - 16:00, Adult, children, parent and kids class 
Address: Unit F4, 3/F, Mirador Mansion, 58 Nathan Road, Kowloon, Hong Kong
*Above classes are taught by sifu Sam Lau and his assistant instructors


*I visited Ip Mans grave, if you want directions I can help. It was a bit of a pain to find.

Sunday afternoons in the park near the ChunKing and Mirador there is Kung Fu corner, worth going to watch, some great artists there. No Wing Chun when I went but a good way to spend a few free hours in HK.

Up near WKL kwoon is Leung Tings place too, and a little shop selling martial arts stuff.

Due to injury I didn't get to train, bad timing but I will go back.

Kamon guy can probably help you with Ip Chun details, I don't think he let him train though.....

I loved HK but after 5 days or so I got city weary. The food was out of this world.


----------



## wtxs (Jan 31, 2012)

Of all those who get to train in HK ... I hate you!:wah::rpo:

The last that I seen Kowloon was leaving there for the states in 63'.  We live about a block from the water front on Nathen road.  Looking at the Google images, the street is more clean and beautified than I remember.


----------



## zy- (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input!
I do have a plan, but I wanted to search around about the different options. As mentioned by bully Wan Kam Leungs school didn't have a problem, and I like what I've seen from videos - and of course he offers plenty of training per week. But It would be a shame not to try as many as possible to get different experiences. I don't travel to HK with a big ego, I'm there to experience it and not to make an *** of myself.

"The food was out of this world." I'm not sure about the expressions, does that mean it was "strange" or that it was amazing?


----------



## geezer (Feb 1, 2012)

When you get back, please post again and let us know how things went... just in case I win the lottery and get to travel there myself some day!


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Mirador Mansions? Ha! I wasnt that lucky!! I got stuck at Chun King Mansions....

I had a great time in HK generally - the park in Kowloon had a kind of basic assault course, where you could do pressups and exercises etc. And the leisure centre was fantastic. 

Lots of wing chun guys over there. One of the most receptive/friendliest was Wan Kam Leung and he was more than happy for students to just turn up (as long as you were polite and courteous). May be worth sending him an email before you go though. Sam Lau was also a cool guy to train with and was very friendly. I wasnt sure who he was or what his lineage is, but all I know is that he was a nice guy and gave me a few useful tips that stayed with me. Again he was happy for us to turn up on the night (initially I just wanted to go down and watch, but he invited me to train). 

Ip Chun, Im sorry to say, was a different experience. He was the man I wanted to train under all week, and despite sending emails etc, he pretty much dismissed us from training which was sad. To be fair, Im a huge guy and probably look like trouble (lol), and whilst Ip Chun wouldnt have much trouble slapping me around, he probably thought that if I did kick off, it wouldnt be worth the hassle (by the way I wouldnt have kicked off - I just have one of those faces lol)

It is definately worth emailing, or being introduced by a friend/instructor before you go down. It didnt work for me with Ip Chun, but maybe that was my bad luck. There were a few other guys over there that I wanted to train with, but didnt get the chance. Make the most of your trip and talk to the guys you train with while there as often they will give you insights into other schools etc

Oh and if you find Ned Kellys bar - I reccomend it highly


----------



## zy- (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks KamonGuy2! Very helpful.
My Plan is to stay 2-3 months so there should be plenty of time to search around, I think your advice on talking with people probably is the safest bet - I imagine that not everyone can be found on internet.

I heard great things about WKL and the impression I get is that he seems very open minded and friendly.
Where you thrown right into Chi-sau or did they want to start "from the beginning" looking at forms etc?

geezer: Absolutely, I could let you know how it went, won't be until a couple of months before I go away though.


----------



## WingChunIan (Feb 7, 2012)

I've gone to HK every year for the past 4or 5 years and have never had a problem just turning up, but it is courteous to email ahead. Be warned, many of the senior guys don't speak a word of english so it may be worth finding someone who can write a note in cantonese for you (unless you can do it yourself). As long as you go with the right attitude HK is a great place to visit and train and the VTAA is a decent place to start as there are loads of different sifus teaching there at different times. Whilst you're their make sure to check out the Chi Lin nunnery and go do your forms in Kowloon park they're must dos on every Wing Chun trip! 
As for living costs, it can be whatever you want literally. If you want to stay in Tsim sha tsui then the cheapest half decent options are the Kowloon and the YMCA, if you're on a tighter budget go for somewhere in Mongkok etc as long as you can walk to an MTR nowhere is very far (an octopus card is well worth the investment) for food there's always the food courts, or for the more adventurous the open air eateries at temple street and all along the Nullah road. If you want to push the boat out try Ye Shanghai or Serenade but they'll cost around £30 per head for a decent meal.
Hope it helps


----------



## Domino (Feb 8, 2012)

Definately have your trip planned, do some research on places of interest and send e-mails to see if you can even just view the training session, nevermind train.
As has been mentioned.. don't want to get dissappointed when being told you can't train, usually best to be involved in the organisation / lineage, previous training or communication.
If you do get accepted.. take a gift and see where that leaves you


----------

